# test 5710



## Lil Joe (Jul 12, 2013)

Last Friday 5710 was lost. I haven't had velosity channel for quite awhile. Anyone, any ideas? Lil Joe


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Do you subscribe to a package that includes Velocity? And do you have the proper satellite dish locations to receive that channel?


----------



## Lil Joe (Jul 12, 2013)

I have had 5710 for a couple of years or longer with no problems. Thank you, Stewart.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

5710 was REMOVED at 3:31pm on Wednesday ...

5710 TEST removed from 110° TP 13 (HD Preview)

The channel no longer exists (as channel 5710).


----------



## Lil Joe (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you James. What are my options to get Velosity?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Velosity , channel 246 is in AT120 or higher.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That's why I was asking what package he subscribed to... because 5710 is a test channel... and not one that anyone can depend on being there... and of course now it is gone. So the only way to get Velocity is to subscribe to a channel that it is included with... so IF he should be getting Velocity then he would need to contact a Dish rep and ask them why he isn't getting a channel he is supposed to get... but if he doesn't subscribe to the package that includes Velocity, then that would explain his problem.


----------



## Willh (Jan 1, 2009)

Velocity is now on channel 246 and is now on the America's Top 120, 120 Plus, 200 and 250 packages. i like having in this package as another person in my household likes some shows on that channel.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Now that it's in 120 virtually everybody (with an HD receiver) gets it. 

The "test" channel had a long, interesting run. Anyone else remember when it was a fish tank?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yes, perhaps a fire log too


----------

